# Shipping Container Homes in Detroit?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evidently someone had the idea to provide shipping container homes to the freebie takers in Detroit!
Shipping container home readying for Detroit debut - New York News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They'll be trashed out and repo'd in no time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Socialists have no desire to learn, their goal is to further enslave the useful idiots.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When a $500 residential lot requires $3,000 a year in property taxes it does not matter what you want to put on it....people can't affor it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am not particularly interested in what the finished product is going to be used for, but the finished product itself. Using modified shipping containers as a source of cheep shelter that you can put on some land and use as a backup bug out location, a fishing or hunting cabin, or many other uses interests me.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Its a trap! They close the doors and ship you to a third world country. Wait, Thats a step up from Detroit. Carry on.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is an interesting following for this I know. Every example I've seen though is just costly. IDK why such a residence needs to exceed $10-12k but they all seem to?



Notsoyoung said:


> I am not particularly interested in what the finished product is going to be used for, but the finished product itself. Using modified shipping containers as a source of cheep shelter that you can put on some land and use as a backup bug out location, a fishing or hunting cabin, or many other uses interests me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Denton said:


> They'll be trashed out and repo'd in no time.


I want to give you a hard time for posting such a negative thing... but you have history behind you - So my money is on them getting trashed within 1 year


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The "leaders" in Detroit will then figure out a way to get some more "free money" via my tax dollars and line their evil pockets. These containers will probably become crack houses in no time.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Within 10 years they will be spending tens of millions of dollars to "revitalize" shipping container home neighborhoods.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

don't be fooled those will be the FEMA camps.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Why don't they just use all the abandoned houses out there?


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

This reeks of a government payback scheme. It takes village idiots. 

I still say turn Detroit into a military base or sell it off to corporations. OCP and robocop can have it.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

As we used to say in the Marines: Good initiative, Bad judgement.

Using shipping containers seems to be a great idea. Modular for how ever big you want your dwelling. A bit better than a traditional trailer home.

But, as project housing and trailer park history as shown, if this turns into a residential community that was given away for free...it will turn into a inner city crap hole. Damn I hate being negative.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Most are good for fire wood and and a little recycling



Arklatex said:


> Why don't they just use all the abandoned houses out there?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Most are good for fire wood and and a little recycling


Isn't recycling what they are doing with the shipping containers?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dubyagee said:


> Its a trap! They close the doors and ship you to a third world country. Wait, Thats a step up from Detroit. Carry on.


This was my initial thought too. Like a have a heart live trap. close the doors and ship the container somewhere.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The class of people FREE homes go to they are going to be trashed in a few short years.


----------



## IprepUprep (Jan 2, 2015)

Funny, I didn't read the link... just all our comments. The first thing that popped into my mind was the iRobot movie with Will Smith. The robots were stored in shipping containers... (weren't they?) anywho - point being... whether its robots or humans... seems like a storage facility for fema. I agree with the poster that suggested that. 
Hi everyone. Yes... first post. I like to read, and not type.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Why don't they just use all the abandoned houses out there?


All the drug addicts have probably stripped all the copper wire/pipe, after sitting with broken windows and doors for years they are probably un-salvageable by now.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Why don't they just use all the abandoned houses out there?


Because most of them were abandoned because of back taxes and were converted to meth and crack houses.so polluted,all they were worth was burning down.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Socialists have no desire to learn, their goal is to further enslave the useful idiots.


One of the simplest yet dead on ways to explain that. Useful idiots, I like that. I'm going to use it.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I like the idea of people recycling shipping containers as inexpensive, alternative housing, but, I positively loathe the idea of turning parts of America into third world shanty towns. If you think American ghettos are an eyesore now, just wait until shipping container slums start becoming part of the landscape. If the welfare class can turn well designed brick and mortar buildings into fecal dumps unfit for human habitation, just imagine what they will do to shipping container "houses".


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Just think how easy the criminals can loot when they set up container cities. Back up with a roll back and take the whole house, strip it and sell it back to the city. Circle of life.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been contemplating the use of shipping containers at a BOL, for storage and such. I suppose one could live in one but you'd need to be pretty desperate to consider it anything other than a short term arrangement. 

About the only thing this will do for me is drive up the cost of buying a shipping container. What is going on with Detroit anyway? It's like a disaster is happening there all the time.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I want a railroad car. :idea:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Pack-n-stack ghettos! How....despotic and trashy


----------

